# Changing the owners name on the microchip without permission



## gingerthing (15 March 2013)

My ex partner and I are going through a nasty split, and one of the things he did recently was change my dogs microchip details from my name to his name without my consent as a malicious act. He did this through our local vets. 

I am really concerned at how this was allowed to happen, as I was under the understanding that this could only be done if the named person on the microchip paperwork signed the change of ownership form? But he managed to do this over the telephone.

He had also changed the veterinary account details over to his surname. This I have amended back, but with the microchip issue, my solicitor is required to contact petlog to confirm this and get the name changed back to mine?


----------



## Bosworth (15 March 2013)

if the dog is in your name at the vets and the chip was in your name, then I would go to the vets and explode. If that is the case then they re guilty of malpractice and they should sort it. Under no circumstances should they have changed the ownership details without contacting you, And no way should a microchip be changed without your say so. 

I had a similar break down in relationship, My ex tried to change my lurchers ownership details, my brilliant vet contacted me immediately to ask if it was ok or not. I refused so they refused to change it. Trouble is the revolting ex then stole the dog, took her to another vet who registered her in his name, and scanned, found a chip and put that in his name too., they never checked the ownership details for the chip, put the details on her export papers and he removed her from the country.


----------



## CAYLA (15 March 2013)

As above, cal both vets and the chip company (this should not have been allowed to happen) and Im shocked it has, what the hell is the point of a chip if anyone can change the bloody thing, phone the vets now and the chip company and threaten legal action, infact I would go down a legal route against the vet and the ask why the chip company did this without your permission, demand it is changed back.


----------



## gingerthing (15 March 2013)

I'm angry that no one at the vets even attempted to contact me about this. I am going to be putting a formal complaint in to the practise manager, shes got to go back very soon to be spayed. petlog were most unhelpful when I contacted them, basically said they wouldn't give out info due to data protection, all they had to go by was the form sent across from the vets practise - and to seek legal advice which luckily I have done so! 

Myself and ex are currently registered as being both at the same address, whether that's why they may have fallen for it?


----------



## Bosworth (15 March 2013)

nope, even if you are the same address your animals are registered in a name. So they are wrong


----------



## Jools2345 (15 March 2013)

vets are not responsible for changing the details with microchip companies, i cant change them on my horses one without supporting evidence and i work at a vets.

the vets changing your details if some one came in and said they had separated and been left with the dog at the home address we would change details no questions, its a pain yes but i really don't understand why you are so cross with the vets


----------



## superpony (15 March 2013)

As above I work at a vets too and we cannot change microchip ownership details that is an issue with the company not the vets. There is also normally a charge for this.


----------



## Bosworth (16 March 2013)

no animal should have his details changed by the vets, that includes the vet records. The vet should ring the registered owner if any details are to be changed and they are not present. If both your vets do make changes to ownership details, regardless of the microchips, which are a farce, then it is no wonder dogs are stolen so easily. Jools2345 and annabel2009 please go to your practice manager and request that they adhere to the recommendations of the rcvs and ensure the microchip is checked and the legal owner is contacted to agree any changes to the vet ownership details. Far far far too many vets are ignoring the RCVS advice for checking microchips, it is unacceptable and unprofessional and resulted in my dog being stolen and removed from the UK


----------



## twiglet84 (16 March 2013)

Vets can't change microchip details. Once we register them changes can only be made my the database. Normally it has to be done in writing and the previous owner is contacted for confirmation of new ownership, only when the old owner either agrees or doesn't respond over a set time the changes are made. Have you seen the new I'd chip certificates? Have they definately got his name. Ring the database and ask how changes were made without your permission. Have u still got their initial is chip certificates with your name on? Xxxx I was told previously that in a marriage breakup of one of our clients I'd chip was proof between them of who owned the dog. Xxxxx


----------



## twiglet84 (16 March 2013)

And yes if a client had separated and asked for name change on the records we would change them no questions. Easy enough to change back if needed but we have never had a problem. Patient records are property of the clinic not the owner legally xxxx


----------



## twiglet84 (16 March 2013)

Sorry in my 1st post it should of said ID chip was NOT proof of ownership in the marriage of who owned it x


----------



## Bosworth (16 March 2013)

no it may not be proof of ownership but the name the dog is registered in with the vets, and who makes the decisions is, and actually the person owns the microchip, so they have ownership of that. 

No vets should change the owner of the animal without the owners express permission. It does cause problems. In my case my dog was stolen and removed from the country because the new vets did not check the ownership of the chip. Vets have a recommendation from the RCVS you are not adhering to it.


----------



## Jools2345 (16 March 2013)

Bosworth said:



			no animal should have his details changed by the vets, that includes the vet records. The vet should ring the registered owner if any details are to be changed and they are not present. If both your vets do make changes to ownership details, regardless of the microchips, which are a farce, then it is no wonder dogs are stolen so easily. Jools2345 and annabel2009 please go to your practice manager and request that they adhere to the recommendations of the rcvs and ensure the microchip is checked and the legal owner is contacted to agree any changes to the vet ownership details. Far far far too many vets are ignoring the RCVS advice for checking microchips, it is unacceptable and unprofessional and resulted in my dog being stolen and removed from the UK
		
Click to expand...

a vet changing details on a dog already registered with them has no bearing on animals being stolen.

i cannot for one minute think someone would steal a dog and then use the same vet practice afterwards.

we always scan for a chip and check details of ownership if the animal is scanned, the problem is not all rescues do.

the details held at a vet are not proof of ownership either its nothing to do with ownership, its the person who is responsible for paying the bills.

i think the responsibility should be with the owner if they know they are divorcing/separating from someone likely to do this sort of stuff maybe a call to the vets to say not to change any details would be in order, we have had that happen before


----------



## gingerthing (16 March 2013)

Bosworth said:



			no it may not be proof of ownership but the name the dog is registered in with the vets, and who makes the decisions is, and actually the person owns the microchip, so they have ownership of that. 

No vets should change the owner of the animal without the owners express permission. It does cause problems. In my case my dog was stolen and removed from the country because the new vets did not check the ownership of the chip. Vets have a recommendation from the RCVS you are not adhering to it.
		
Click to expand...

This, my ex told me what he had done in a fit of rage, and had actually said that he was going to rehome her to get to me. He accessed her microchip forms whilst I was out. The fact that he had contacted the veterinary practise and nobody from there had considered to contact me to double check this is very concerning. 

Luckily my dog is with me 24/7, and until this information is changed back to my name I can not bear to let her out of my sight. Police have been informed but as this is a civil matter they will not get involved anyway.




 'think the responsibility should be with the owner if they know they are divorcing/separating from someone likely to do this sort of stuff maybe a call to the vets to say not to change any details would be in order, we have had that happen before' 


I wish that I had done this - hindsight is a wonderful thing---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## twiglet84 (16 March 2013)

Agree with jools what has vet records got to do with dogs being stolen??? Maybe your other half forged your signature, the database wouldn't just change details. Xxx


----------



## Umbongo (16 March 2013)

I work in a vets too and we cannot change anyone's microchip details. If someone came in to say they have split from their partner and to change the name the dog is registered under, we would do this unless we had reason to suspect. Otherwise some people would phone us before hand and warn us. We have never had a problem and they can easily be changed back, they would not be proof of ownership and they are for our records not the owners.

I have had my dog's chip details changed as my parents split and I wanted him in my name. I contacted the chip company. Either the previous owner can send a signed letter saying they give consent, or the chip company send a letter to the owner. If after 28 days they have no response, then they can change the chip details as you wish. There is normally a fee for this. Could he have faked a signature/hidden a letter from the chip company from you?


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 March 2013)

My daughter and her boyfriend split a year or so after buying Pip our Lancashire Heeler. Before she was purchased we discussed what would happen if they split and they both agreed she would stay here(she has always lived here) and would go into my name. The exboyfriend is in the process of changing her chip details to my name, he has filled in the form and sent off the cheque. We would always allow him access to her and he often has her for the weekend. Although they are barely on talking terms they both recognise Pips interests come first and because Pip was their child so to speak they both understand what she means to both of them.


----------



## Sealine (16 March 2013)

You may be interested to know that I changed the owners name on my dogs microchip recently without the permission of the registered owner.

We bought our dog privately a year ago and were told he was micro-chipped but they couldn't find the paperwork and would forward it to us.  It never materialised and after losing the dog recently for 20 mins when he went off chasing deer it prompted me to sort it out.

The vet scanned him and gave us his microchip number and I simply phoned Petlog and changed him into my husbands name. I gave them the name and address of his registered owner and the dog's date of birth. I assume they wrote to his previous owner to let them know he is now in our name.  I was very surprised how easy it was to do this.


----------



## galaxy (16 March 2013)

Ditto Sealine. Not with my dog but my horse. She came microchipped but had come from Ireland via a dealer and although fully pass ported including the microchip number in it, no change of microchip number ownership document. I just phoned the microchip company and they sent me the pack and changed the details! So easy.....

Makes a mockery if it all though doesn't it?!


----------



## superpony (16 March 2013)

Bosworth I said we cannot change details? We also tell them the companies request proof of change of ownership from the previous owner.


----------



## CAYLA (16 March 2013)

I would not change a chip on the say so of a person in a household (just because the address was the same) and indeed I have been asked too!!! and certainly not without a barage of proof, Im naturaly suspicious (and I work in a vets) , (I would tell the person trying to change details to ask for the person whos name is on the chip to contact and confirm) or I would contact them myself if I had their details to let them know someone tried to change the details, just as I would hope my bank would if someone tried to hack my account

It does make a bloody mockery (imo the OP should not have to warn their vet), she chipped the dog in her name/details (full stop) she has not even received any info telling her someone has tried to change the details, that's why my dogs chips are NON TRANSFERABLE, same as our rescue (and it does work) because we get an alert if someone tries to change the chip and the person gets told (NOPE) it's non transferable.

OP, make complains and take legal action if you can....he could have done this in order to sell the dog for all anyone knows or disappear with it (as bosworths) scenario (so then it is stealing) and he was helped rather nicely along the way by the gonk of a vet and chip company. Sorry but im appauled.


----------

